# Schutztüre in Not Aus Kette?



## tuppes38 (2 November 2005)

Hallo ins Forum,

wir überholen gerade eine Verpackungsmaschine für Flachbeutel.
Um Gefahr vom Bediener abzuwenden wurden Schutztüren aus Plexiglas um die Maschine montiert die mit einem Schmersal Schalter abgefragt werden.
Die Frage:
Ist es notwendig diese Schutztüren in den Stromkreis des Pilz Not Aus Relais einzubinden um den Antrieb beim öffnen der Türen allpolig vom Netzt zu trennen? Das Problem ist das ich den Micromaster ungern bei jedem öffnen der Tür stromlos machen will. 
Bei einem Not Aus Taster ist es für mich logisch allpolig vom Netzt zu trennen weil er ja dementsprechend markiert/lackiert ist und bei einer Gefahr gedrückt werden soll. 
Reicht es evtl. beim öffnen der Schutzhauben über ein 2tes Not Aus Relais die 24V von der Ausgabebaugruppe zu nehmen um sicherzustellen das der Micromaster nicht mehr angesteuert werden kann?
Gibt es da einen Gesetzestext?

Viele Grüße Claus


----------



## cmm1808 (3 November 2005)

Hallo Claus,

um eine eindeutige Aussage zu treffen, müßten wir wissen, was der Micromaster antreibt.

Ich denke Du hast Angst, dass beim häufigen Aus-Einschalten irgendwann die Kondensatoren im Zwischenkreis hopsgehen.

Ein Ansatz wäre:

Pilz PNOZ mit einstellbarer Ein-Ausschaltverzögerung.(ich glaube bis 5sec.)
Hierbei würdest Du als erstes die Freigabe abschalten und dann später die 400V.
Zum Einschalten umgekehrt, erst 400V, dann Freigabe.
Zusätzlich kannst du über das SPS Programm ja auch deinen Quittierimpuls etwas verzögern.

Grundsätzlich mußt Du aber erst eine Gefahreneinschätzung durchführen, um zu wissen in welcher Sicherheitskategorie dein Antrieb fällt.

Um was für eine Maschinenfabrikat handelt es sich denn (kenne mich ein wenig aus, weil selbs früher Verpackungsmaschinenbauer für Beutel usw.)?
Schlauchbeutelfüller mit vertikaler Füllung?(Schüttgüter,Flüssigkeiten)
Schlauchbeutelfüller mit horizontaler Füllung?(feste Güter, Sticks,usw)
Verpackungsanlage ,die die Beutel in Kartons verpackt?
Wäre sehr hilfreich wenn Du auch den Hersteller nennen könntest.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## plc_tippser (3 November 2005)

Viele Umrichter haben doch auch einen NotStop Eingang. Der würde vieleicht auch genügen.


----------



## cmm1808 (3 November 2005)

Hallo plc_tipser,

das ist richtig.

Dieser Not Stop muß aber den einschlägigen Sicherheitsbedingungen entsprechen, d.h. Kategorie 3 oder 4.

Ich glaube beim Micromaster ist es nicht zulässig nur die 24V abzuschalten.

Eine zertivizierte Schaltung, die diesen Anforderungen gerecht wird und nur eine Abschaltung der Freigabe benötigt, hat meines Wissens nur die Firma ELAU für ihre Geräte.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ralle (3 November 2005)

Manche Hersteller bieten Zusatzbaugruppen für ihre Servos etc. an (Berger-Lahr), ein PNOZMULTI kann man z.Bsp. mit einer Stillstandsüberwachungs-Baugruppe ausstatten. Ich kenne eigentlich keinen FU, der sowas gleich eingebaut hat (was nicht heißt, daß es einen gibt   ). Wenn jemand in die Anlage reingeht, würe ich den FU auf jeden Fall abschalten (evtl Tür erst nach Zeitverzug freigeben), es sei denn, der Antrieb ist so eingebaut, daß es keine Gefährdung gibt. Wie oben schon gesagt, macht man dafür eine Gefärdungsanalye (siehe z.Bsp. Unterlagen von Pilz). Letzten Endes trägst du die Verantwortung, wenn jemand in der Anlage verletzt wird, Da wird dann von der Berufsgenossenschaft genau nachgeschaut, es geht ja evtl. um rel. hohe Kosten für Krankheit, oder gar Invalidität.


----------



## tuppes38 (3 November 2005)

*Schutztüre*

Hallo cmm1808,

es handelt sich um einen kleinen Kartonierer vom Hersteller Höfliger&Karg
Typ: Cartonetta.
Angetrieben ehemals von einem Gleichstrommotor und nun von einem 0,75KW 3Ph Motor.
Die Maschine wird bis ins kleinste Teil zerlegt und mech. wie elektr. neu aufgebaut. Als CPU verwende ich eine 315 2DP mit 32Eing, 16Ausg.
Als Nockenwerk benutze ich einen IFM Absolutwertgeber mit Profibusschnittstelle, das PEW skaliere ich dann auf 1-360° und benutze den Wert dann in den entsprechenden Vergleichern zum setzen meiner Nocken.
FU ist ein Micromaster 420 mit Profibus Schnittstelle.
Zur Visualisierung benutzen wir ein Lauer LCA300 um Störtexte auszugeben und Variablen (Nocken,Taktzahl etc.) einzugeben.

Wie Du schon sagst möchte ich verhindern das bei jedem öffnen der Schutztüren der FU spannungslos wird. Beim schließen der Tür und Reset dauert es dann eben wieder zu lang bis der FU bereit ist.  Bei so einer kleinen Maschine mit fast 0 Schwungmasse oder Nachlauf ist es doch sinnvoll den Motor mit dem FU und seiner DC Bremsmöglichkeit direkt zu stoppen.
Ich seh das Du aus Köln kommst, dann sind wir ja fast Nachbarn.

Gruß Claus


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

Hallo!

Als Idee wäre eventuell, wie du schon erwähnt hast, ein zusätzliches NotAus Relais welches z.B.: ein Motorschütz ansteuert. Im Rückführkreis überwachst du dann die Kontaktstellung des Schütz. Achtung: falls der Antrieb nachläuft müsstest du mit einer Türverriegelung + Stillstandwächter arbeiten....

Aber wie meine Vorredner schon erwähnt haben - pauschal kann man da keine seriöse Empfehlung geben.

lg, Thomas


----------



## old_willi (3 November 2005)

Hallo,
die Fa. Phönix hat für solche Fälle ein bis Kat. 3(4) zugelassenes Relais entwickelt. In Verbindung mit einem Sicherheitsschalter von Euchner hat man eine sichere Lösung.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

Was wir manchmal noch machen:

In der Grundstellung des Antriebes (z.Bsp. Zustellung hinten) wird ein Sicherheitsschalter belegt. Wenn dieser Verlassen ist, wird bei offener Tür der Motor komplett abgeschaltet (Not-Aus-Relais), ist er belegt, bleibt die Spannung ein. Aber auch da gilt, eine Gefährdung durch den Antrieb muß unmöglich sein.


----------



## cmm1808 (4 November 2005)

Hallo Claus,

ich habe auch schon mal eine andere Möglichkeit gesehen.

Es wurde ein Leistungsschütz in die Motorleitung eingesetzt.
Dadurch kann der FU am Netz bleiben.
Das Schütz wird wie gewohnt über ein Sicherheitsrelais abgeschaltet.
Die 24V vom FU sollten aber auf jeden Fall mit abgeschaltet werden.

Ist nicht grade die schönste Lösung, aber einfach zu realisieren.

Generell bleibe ich bei der Lösung: Lastspannung und 24V vom FU wegschalten.

Wir haben in der Vergangenheit alle unsere FU und Servoumrichter vom Netz weggeschaltet.
Hierbei handelte es sich um Kartonaufricht und Verschließmaschinen mit integrierter Beutelpackerfunktion (Standbodenbeutel in Kiste füllen)
Die Taktzahl der Beutelfüllung in den Karton ging bis ca. 1000 Takte/min
Bei 32 Beutel im Karton=ca.32Takte/min zum Kartonaufrichten und Verschließen.(wenn alles optimal war) :wink: 

Zum aufrichten und Verschließen der Kartons wurde ein Servo eingesetzt,
welcher sehr dynamisch und schnell fuhr.

Der Servomotor war mit einer integrierten Bremse ausgestattet, welche diereckt vom Servoregler angesteuert wurde (Stöber)

Mit Nachlaufzeiten gab es keine Probleme.

Wir haben immer , wie schon erwähnt, mit einer Aus-Einschaltverzögerung PNOZ gearbeitet.

bei Kartonierern ist es ja so, das us sich meist um Taktmaschinen und Rundläufer handelt.
Wenn Du sicher gehen möchtest, das Du keine unverleimten Kartons nach dem Öffnen der Tür aus der Maschine entfernen musst, habe ich einen Tip.
Verwende Türschalter mit elektrischer Zuhaltung.
Möchte der Bediener die Tür öffnen, muß er erst die Maschine über die Stopfunktion (Aus Taste) stoppen.
Die Maschine fährt ihren takt zuende, alles ist verleimt und verschlossen.
Danach wird die Tür freigegeben.


Ich denke dein Kartonierer wird nur sehr kurz nachlaufen.
Du brachst keine Stillstandsüberwachung, wenn die Berechnung des Sicherheitsabstandes mit der Entfernung der Schutztür zur Gefahrenquelle
(Taktkette, usw.) gleich ist.

Diese Formel ist allgemein gültig und wird auch zur Auslegung von Lichtgittern verwendet.

S=(KxT)+C

S=Mindestabstand in mm, gemessen von der Gefahrenquelle zur Schutztür
K=Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit mm/sec. des Bedieners, z.B.wenn er die Tür geöffnet hat, bis er in den Gefahrenbereich eindringen kann
T=Nachlaufzeit in sec. des Gesamtsystems, z.B. der Motor
C=zusätzlicher Abstand in mm, wieviel mm kann der Bediener in den Gefahrenbereich eindringen, bis die Schutzeinrichtung 100%ig ausgelöst hat

z.B.

K=1600mm (Standardwert)
T=0,2s (angenommen)
C=300mm (angenommen)

S=620mm

Gruß
Christian


----------



## smoe (6 November 2005)

cmm1808 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ein Leistungsschütz in die Motorleitung eingesetzt.
> Dadurch kann der FU am Netz bleiben.
> Das Schütz wird wie gewohnt über ein Sicherheitsrelais abgeschaltet.
> Die 24V vom FU sollten aber auf jeden Fall mit abgeschaltet werden.
> ...



Das ist sogar eine sehr schöne Lösung. Genau so mache ich es am liebsten. Motorleitung und Reglerfreigabe des FU schalten. So schaltet die Tür nur diese Antriebe sicher ab die betroffen sind. Die ganze Anlage bleibt sogar in Automatikbetrieb. Nach dem Eingriff die Tür zu und alles läuft weiter ohne Produktionsstillstand.

Das Abschalten der Netzversorgung der FU's wäre zwar einfacher aber bringt Probleme weil die FU's dann immer eine Störung melden und schnelles ab/einschalten sehr übel nehmen.

smoe


----------



## tuppes38 (6 November 2005)

Hallo smoe,

sicher ist das die schönste Lösung, aber gibt es da keine Probleme an den Kondensatoren des FUs wegen Überspannung.
Die Hitachi L100 Serie verträgt das Problemlos, die Micromaster auch ???

Gruß Claus


----------



## smoe (6 November 2005)

Meine Erfahrung sagt, das den kleineren FU's (<1,5kW) es egal ist wenn der Motor weggeschaltet wird. Bei größeren Leistungen gibt es dann die angesprochenen Probleme wenn nicht gleichzeitig die Reglerfreigabe weggeschaltet wird. Bei Abschaltung aus Gründen der Sicherheit schalte ich immer die Reglerfreigabe mit ab. Meine Erfahrungen habe ich mit FU's und Servos von Elin, SEW, Lenze gemacht.

Bei neueren FU's bemerke ich aber eine "überempfindlichkeit" beim schnellen Netzaus -> Netzein schalten. Es sind deswegen schon Geräte gestorben. Ich kann nur empfehlen die Netzschützen der FU's mit der SPS zu schalten und eine Mindestabschaltzeit einzubauen.

smoe


----------



## edi (6 November 2005)

Hallo,

auch wir schalten am FU Ausgang ( Motorleitung) ab.
Keine Probleme mit Danfoss 3000 er und 5000 er Serie.


----------



## cmm1808 (7 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

es scheint im Moment auf die Lösung mit den Schützen in der Motorleitung
ruszulaufen.

Dabei sollte man aber die EMV beachten.

Werden geschirmte Motorleitungen verwendet, befindet sich der Schirm jetzt nicht mehr auf der Schirmschiene des FU.
Die Einzeladern vom FU zum Schütz sollten nicht länger als 30cm sein.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich die Adern eng verpflechten, um das umlaufende Magnetfeld einzugrenzen.
Der Schirm der Motorleitung sollte großflächig auf eine geeignete EMV-Federklemme geführt werden.Schirm als verdrillte Litze auf eine Klemme nutzt nichts.
Solle es Bedenken hinsichtlich EMV-Problemen an dieser Anlage oder in der Umgebung geben, sollte man solche Maßnahmen ergreifen.

Gruß
Christian


----------

